# How was your weekend?



## rock bass hunter (Feb 24, 2006)

Now that is a pretty good story. "attacked on sled"

My buddy and I road Lewiston-Lovells-Graying-Gaylord-Lewiston This week. 
Trails were pretty nice. Came across great trails Lovells to Grayling!
By time we got to Gaylord, the trials along Otsego were starting to melt.
But all in all pretty happy.

We only had a few deer cross in front of us, but they didn't attack

Drew


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Took the kids with us this past weekend, stayed in Baldwin and rode all day Sat and Sun rode to big bass lake, irons, carrieville, wellston. Trails were great except south of wellston on Sun. The weather was great for the kids but not for snow.

Its too bad after a great weekend like that to have to come home and put the sleds up for the year.

Ryan


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

i believe it wasn't the brewery but the giftshop that burned


----------



## skidoosportgirl (Oct 14, 2004)

frznFinn said:


> i believe it wasn't the brewery but the giftshop that burned


That is correct. It should be open again for summer.


----------

